# Bachmann K-27 Metal tender trucks?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me if the Bachmann K-27 ever came with metal tender trucks?

I was under the impression a latter run did, but I haven't been able to purchase any.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Alan,

They are showing a K27 tender truck on there site $35.00 but it dosent say if its plastic or metasl. best bet is to call and ask.

chuckger


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm, I just purchased one about 3 months ago. I have to be honest I cant remember real good, but it seems to me they were metal. I'll have to look tonight and let you know.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By chuckger on 15 Mar 2011 07:57 AM 
Hi Alan,

They are showing a K27 tender truck on there site $35.00 but it dosent say if its plastic or metasl. best bet is to call and ask.

chuckger


I order them from bachmann, got plastic... I called Bachmann an asked, they said they didn't have any metal trucks, the person I spoke to also couldn't tell me if they ever made metal trucks.

I'm sure I read it here that latter K-27s had metal trucks, about the same time they corrected the counter weight problem.

Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan:

About that time I had a thread on replacing the broken tender trucks on my Bachmann Connie tender with metal Accucraft caboose trucks. So far i haven't had any problems with the tender truck on my 2 K-27s.


Chuck 


Here a link to that thread:

Bachmann 2-8-0 tender trucks


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I just checked my new K-27, I bought in January, and the bolsters are metal, but the sideframes are plastic. It picks up power through the axle bushings rather than using wipers like the older styles. They're not sprung or equalized either. 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe they never came with full metal trucks?


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a set of metal trucks in my hand right now. 

Robert 
If you take a file and hit the side frame it should be metal. 
Mine are. 
All Bachman has in stock is the plastic ones though. 
Hopes that helps. 
Rodney


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The K27 had 2 different types of trucks and they differed in the way Bachmann did the power pickups. 

I do not have pictures but remembered this from doing 2 dcc installs.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take another look when I get home, Rodney, I went by the temperature, the center bolsters were cold, but the sideframes were room temperature, and sure looked and felt plastic, but I could be wrong... I'll try the file thing. 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan 
You are right in that there was 2 types of pickups used. 
The plastic trucks used wipers and the metal trucks used the axle journals for 
power pickups. 

Rodney


----------

